# Poodles for people who are allergic to dogs?



## johnbeiser (May 18, 2008)

I am allergic to dogs and have been told that poodles are "hypoallergenic." Can anyone give me any advise or stories of experiences with this. I am wanting to purchase a standard poodle if it would work with my allergies. Thanks in advance. John Beiser


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

John I am highly allergic to dogs as is other members of my family. We got a poodle because of this and I can snuggle up and sleep with him (and I have!! LOL) and not be 1 bit allergic.

My father is SUPER allergic and as a kid growing up we were not allowed a dog due to this and he LOVES our poodle and plays with him all the time. No problems for him either.

Get one you will love it!

A great bonus is you don't have pet fur all over the house either.

Poodles are awesome and I love mine 

-TOdd


----------



## johnbeiser (May 18, 2008)

What about when they lick you?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

johnbeiser said:


> What about when they lick you?


Moose licks me a bunch and no problems AT ALL.
No itching, scratching, etc.

Are you allergic to dogs licking you? I was under the impression that this was a cat allergy not a dog ?

-Todd


----------



## johnbeiser (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, when dogs lick me I get hives and they itch. I could deal with that though. I suppose I could train the dog from the beggining to not lick. Do you think thats possible?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

johnbeiser said:


> Yeah, when dogs lick me I get hives and they itch. I could deal with that though. I suppose I could train the dog from the beggining to not lick. Do you think thats possible?


Yep! Moose knows "Leave It" (for anything) and the wife doesn't like him licking and as soon as he starts she says it and he stops. He doesn't really try anymore either.

Go to a few breeders and let them lick and see if you are even.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

johnbeiser said:


> I am allergic to dogs and have been told that poodles are "hypoallergenic." Can anyone give me any advise or stories of experiences with this. I am wanting to purchase a standard poodle if it would work with my allergies. Thanks in advance. John Beiser


It really depends on what part of the dog you are allergic to, if its the hair its self then yes Poodles and other non shedding/single coated dogs work well. But if its the dander then you may have issues as all animals have dander. I've never heard of anyone being allergic to dog slobber, thats kind of funny to think about.  Anyway I would see if you can spend time with a few different Poodles and see what your reactions are to them. More so at pet homes as show dogs tend to be much cleaner and therefore less dander/shedding equals less to have a reaction too.

Good luck!


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

I have psoriasis and a jillion skin allergies.... I recently went through some blood tests and patch testing. I came up as allergic to cat and dog dander. (Also an allergy to leather). I stopped wearing leather shoes and now have no allergic reactions, so I think that the dog allergy is fine with poodles for me. The reason poodles are okay is because they do not shed and don't have the dander like other dogs as much.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

My mother has asthma and is allergic to cat and dog dander, and she does fine with a poodle. She does not allow animals in her bedroom because of her asthma. My cousin also has allergies and very bad asthma, they just got a poodle and he is apparently doing fine.


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

My boys lick my husband and my son.. but they know not to lick me. THey know i don't like it and YES... you won't be allergic to them. My husband is highly allergic to fur.
But as you know, Poodles do not have fur.. their coat is actually hair like yours and mine.. just a different texture, that is why they have to be groomed every 6 weeks or so. Get one... it will change your life.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

If you end up getting a Poodle please, please, please go to a responsible breeder as they will be breeding for a nice coat, temperament and will have a wealth of information. 

Also check out these sites if you have not all ready.

http://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/
http://www.upba.org/
http://www.showpoodles.com/
http://www.vipoodle.org/

Or if you want to rescue,

http://www.petfinder.com//index.html
http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/


----------

